# Ford f150 Ecoboost plowing



## snowhunter213 (Dec 23, 2010)

Has any one plowed with the F150 with the ecoboost truck? Looking to buy a new truck that gets good gas milage and still plow with. I plow small commercial lots. Will the ecoboost truck handle pushing snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

most manufactures do not recommend snow plowing with the new F 150. Also, If I remember correctly there are more issues with the turbo system on the F 150 because it interferes with the mounts.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

There was a thread on here not too long ago about this. I think the guy that did it was using a snow way or a curtis but I can't remember which.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

peteo1;1628979 said:


> There was a thread on here not too long ago about this. I think the guy that did it was using a snow way or a curtis but I can't remember which.


Yea, I think it was a snoway


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

found it!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143988


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1628988 said:


> found it!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143988


Nice! I looked for that for quite a while before I gave up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It was in the pic area.....why I don't know cause the pics aren't until the 3rd page.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

few more

2011

F150

Ecoboost

pickup

truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

basher;1629081 said:


> few more
> 
> 2011
> 
> ...


----------

